# MOSCONI AMPLIFIERS



## Jamie Armstrong (Aug 16, 2010)

Has anyone used these yet. I am specifically interested in the AS line. They appear to be very powerful. They are apparently made in Italy down from where Steg was made. In fact most of the engineers are from Steg. They are being pushed as the Steg replacement since they are no longer although a different company. The amp is really a really attractive piece and the specs are nice.


I have attached there electronic brochure.


----------



## Swindez85 (Jun 18, 2010)

I never even heard of them till now but I absolutely love the heatsink design of those amps. So modern yet elegant all at the same time. I would definitely be willing to try them out if I could get my paws on one and they are a decent price.


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

They do seem impressive. Lots of features and tech going in. Spec looks impressive. Spoke to one of their representative. Here's what he had to say _"The sound of the MOSCONI GLADEN AS Line is more warm, absolutely not aggressive or harsh, very audiophile. The Steg K was a little hard, in my opinion. The MOSCONI GLADEN one is more "fresh" little "younger". If you compare with AS with One or Audio System in direct A to B, the AS seams at first a little like behind a curtain, but you must listen longer time and you will see, that AS is absolutely pleasant/genial."_

Pas mag too has done a review on of these. Apart from this they have won the EISA award for best Amplifier, IASCA award too.
Will be getting mine soon.
THere is another thread here that you could have a look at http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/77887-mosconi-amps.html


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Check talkaudio.co.uk saw posts about these amps on there-not sure if anyone's tried them yet.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, I definitely need a younger sounding amp. 

That said, they look pretty enough.


----------



## Jamie Armstrong (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, spoke with the distributor this week and have discussed what these amps are all about. They won amp of the year award in Europe. They also were put up against 7 other well respected amp in a comparison test included a repsected MAC and won. That being said I went ahead a pulled the trigger on the AS400.2 for my front stage and the AS200.3 running in a 2ohm mono load on my subs. They should be her late nest week. I will provide a review once everything is installed. I have listed a couple links to some informoration I found interesting.


PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Mosconi AS 200.4 Amplifier Review

http://www.ardentsounds.eu/news2/as100.4.pdf

In-Car Electronics Awards 2010-2011 | EISA - The European Imaging and Sound Association


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

Jamie Armstrong said:


> Well, spoke with the distributor this week and have discussed what these amps are all about. They won amp of the year award in Europe. They also were put up against 7 other well respected amp in a comparison test included a repsected MAC and won. That being said I went ahead a pulled the trigger on the AS400.2 for my front stage and the AS200.3 running in a 2ohm mono load on my subs. They should be her late nest week. I will provide a review once everything is installed. I have listed a couple links to some informoration I found interesting.
> 
> 
> PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Mosconi AS 200.4 Amplifier Review
> ...


Have ordered mine as well, two of the AS200.4 straight from Italy. With 8 channel running Active 4 way with source unit being the Pioneer P01. 
How much are you getting these for ?


----------



## Jamie Armstrong (Aug 16, 2010)

I ordered an AS 200.4 and 300.2. I of course paid there published SRP's here in the US. 

Even at those prices, these seem to be a steal for what the specs are and the reviews they seem to be getting. That is why i ordered them. Your will be hearing about these amps more in the future.


----------



## usacimember (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a AS100.4 that I would be willing to let go for a great deal!I rep the line, and have just one sample left!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I know it's an old thread but I'd like to revive it with some news... 
Some of you know that Mosconi has released the Zero Line of amps. 
They started with the Zero 3 which puts out something like 270rms x 2 @ 4 ohm. 

Well they just released the Zero 1 amp. Amazing power density. Just read for yourself: 
http://mosconi-system.it/upload/pdf/26.pdf 

And just for fun, new speaker line: 
















Enjoy, 
Kelvin


----------



## Mtgrooves (Dec 14, 2009)

Whats the name of the speaker line I haven't heard anything about Gladen releasing speakers from my rep.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Zero - they have lower lines coming too... 

Kelvin


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

very sexy-hope they sound as good as they look.

The lower lines look well thought out-some specific sets for E90 BMW and MkV Golf and other-would like to hear some of these


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

They are very well made an sound great. I have 3 for sale in the classifieds if anybody is interested


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

We will not see The Gladen speakers here in the US, to the best of my knowledge. Just like we didn't see anything from AudioSystem except the Specialty Compos. I've already asked, begged and pleaded for the ability to buy Gladen Audio speakers.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Pimpmysound is on here and German-he may be able to help you out. Otherwise if you really want some I can buy from Europe and ship to the US-though doubt it would be any cheaper for you than going direct.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The thing here is I'm a dealer for Gladen's US importer. So I get the Gladen amps, plus Illusion, Focal, Mosconi. Unless I was buying in bulk, it wouldn't make much sense to order them one or two pairs at a time from overseas, the local support would be non-existant. Same issue I ran into while talking with Audio Development about representing their products. If there is enough new dealer support here in the US to deal with Gladen speakers, that don't currently have the ability to carry Focal, then we might be able to start something, but I think I'm the only one who's asked about it.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> The thing here is I'm a dealer for Gladen's US importer. So I get the Gladen amps, plus Illusion, Focal, Mosconi. Unless I was buying in bulk, it wouldn't make much sense to order them one or two pairs at a time from overseas, the local support would be non-existant. Same issue I ran into while talking with Audio Development about representing their products. If there is enough new dealer support here in the US to deal with Gladen speakers, that don't currently have the ability to carry Focal, then we might be able to start something, but I think I'm the only one who's asked about it.


So here's me in the UK wanting to get U.S. products, people in the U.S. wanting european products .. there' got to be some middle ground somewhere!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

captainscarlett said:


> So here's me in the UK wanting to get U.S. products, people in the U.S. wanting european products .. there' got to be some middle ground somewhere!


What could you possibly want from the US??
You guys have access to all the good toys.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

nepl29 said:


> What could you possibly want from the US??
> You guys have access to all the good toys.


I'd love to get hold of some CDT stuff, although I guess we've got DLS. 

I would like to try some JL Audio C3 convertables, however prices in the UK have shot up by about £20 or so, for no apparent reason??

Hybrid Audio is very pricey in the UK, we pay nearly double for the subs in particular. However it's the same old problem of; *we pay in pounds what you pay in dollars.* And again in the last few weeks, prices for Hybrid have shot up £20, whilst in the U.S. they've seemed to have come down in price (offers)

Example: HAT I8SW sub 

U.S. now $189.99 dropped from $269.99
UK Was £199.99 gone up to £219.99 

So in the I8SW is currently £100 more in the UK or in other words you can buy nearly two I8SW subs for the price of one in the UK. 

and I haven't even started on petrol prices yet 



nepl29 said:


> What could you possibly want from the US??
> You guys have access to all the good toys.


Hands up, getting Audiosystem, Mosconi and Gladen in the UK is almost as hard and as costly as getting them in the U.S. However they are on my 'buy and try' list.


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

Well can anybody let me in on the AS 300.2 and AS 200.4 pricing?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

That price list isn't accurate for the US, it's an Australian price list. The 200.4 is $1599, and the 300.2 is $1399.


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

Is the AS line the top of the line or is there something higher then this.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The zero and the class a are higher end amps.


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

Is the sound quality better then in the AS line most important is it worth the price jump.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Can you order the AS line with the stainless finish like the Zero line ?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wew. bringing threads back from the grave.

02-09-2012


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

Any idea what the AS 200.4 has per channel?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

poker11788 said:


> Is the sound quality better then in the AS line most important is it worth the price jump.


They are different amplifiers. You will get great results either way you go, you just need to look at specs and budget and see what is going to fit your solution the best.



Bluenote said:


> Can you order the AS line with the stainless finish like the Zero line ?


No



req said:


> wew. bringing threads back from the grave.
> 
> 02-09-2012


Poker is bumping every Mosconi thread with relevance to his situation, instead of sticking to one central post. It's like chasing a Ibex up a mountain, you're just never gonna keep up.



poker11788 said:


> Any idea what the AS 200.4 has per channel?


200x4


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yea. ive got two of them lol.

200w x 4 @ 4 ohms RMS
300w x 4 @ 2 ohms RMS
600w x 4 @ 1 ohms RMS
900w x 2 @ 2 ohms bridged

or there abouts. no i have not tested it - but each one has a 250 amp ANL fuse in there.

(edit) derp strakele is right below lol. 
|
V


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Think you may be a little off there Andy...

Target powers:

200 Watt per channel @ 4 Ohm
320 Watt per channel @ 2 Ohm
640 Watt BTL mode @ 4 Ohm
950 Watt BTL mode @ 2 Ohm


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

cobb2819 said:


> They are different amplifiers. You will get great results either way you go, you just need to look at specs and budget and see what is going to fit your solution the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

You just keep asking the same questions in multiple threads that are getting answered by the same people in multiple threads. And bumping is the fact that this thread was started in 2010 and hadn't been touched in over two years, but you responded to it just to ask a price, when you also asked in like two other threads at the same time, and got answers in both. If you keep your questions to a single thread, your thread, you'll get the same answers.

Not trying to be a jerk or anything, but posting the same thing in 3 places is just getting confusing.


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

Just looked up the definition of bump feel stupid. OK here it is in a nutshell no more beating around the bush. I have an av5.1k a bit ten d (not glued to it) and my 2 10w6v3's I want a 3 way system running active I have a 2000 dollar budget on components and another 1500 to 2000 for a new amp. Suggestions please.


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

cobb2819 said:


> You just keep asking the same questions in multiple threads that are getting answered by the same people in multiple threads. And bumping is the fact that this thread was started in 2010 and hadn't been touched in over two years, but you responded to it just to ask a price, when you also asked in like two other threads at the same time, and got answers in both. If you keep your questions to a single thread, your thread, you'll get the same answers.
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk or anything, but posting the same thing in 3 places is just getting confusing.


No problem Cobb I'm confused too. At first I opened like 5 new threads with no replies at all. Your making sense I'll do that


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

strakele said:


> Think you may be a little off there Andy...
> 
> Target powers:
> 
> ...


Mosconi for real measurements


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> Can you order the AS line with the stainless finish like the Zero line ?


No, but you can remove the casing and brush it, a friend of mine has one polished AS 24k gold plated, and one AS polished copper...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

strakele said:


> Think you may be a little off there Andy...
> 
> Target powers:
> 
> ...


i stand corrected!

i have each of my subs bridged at 2 ohm for the 950x2 = ~1800 watts. maybe thats what i was thinking about. i dunno i didnt look it up haha. it does work.

http://www.mosconi.org/as200.4.html


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

invinsible said:


> They do seem impressive. Lots of features and tech going in. Spec looks impressive. Spoke to one of their representative. Here's what he had to say _"The sound of the MOSCONI GLADEN AS Line is more warm, absolutely not aggressive or harsh, very audiophile. The Steg K was a little hard, in my opinion. The MOSCONI GLADEN one is more "fresh" little "younger". If you compare with AS with One or Audio System in direct A to B, the AS seams at first a little like behind a curtain, but you must listen longer time and you will see, that AS is absolutely pleasant/genial."_


This is actually exactly how I describe the ONE series. I have run "solid state-esque" sounding amps in the past that were clean but still _aggressively_ powerful. Like "you want me to put the hammer down!?" But my experience with the ONEs is incredibly smooth, natural, and rashless babybooty-like. However, this is also an explanation of the system as a whole, including the Ascensions/RAMs which altogether produce a very gentle, revealing and focused "free-floating" experience, if you will.

Can anyone here explain in hindsight why you think it's better to sacrifice space and money with such large footprints in the AS and Zero line over the comparatively diminutive ONE series?


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

The AS and Zero are of higher sound quality and efficiency, you will get slight more power advantage with added clarity


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks. Guess I'd really have to hear this added clarity for myself to appreciate the girth of the higher lines.


----------

